# I Know Nothing About Russian Watches - Is This Any Good?



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

Hey guys,

I literally know nothing about Russian watches, I'm a Heuer man through and through... but this caught my eye...

Is it worth the money, is it common, please educate me!!

Thanks

Stewart


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

I think it's a really smart watch, finally saw one in the flesh at Antalya airport last week and it looks well put together.

I think the general consensus is that the movement on these is very reliable.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Great Watches, good quality, but made by Volmax no longer Poljot under Aviator branding, details below

http://www.russianwatchguide.com/

BR Martin


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

As Martin said, Volmax Aviator with a Poljot chronograph movement 31681.

Extra bit of info here - Poljot history

Nice looking piece mind!


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info guys.

So, are these 'ebay specials' only, or are there any recommended online shops that stock them?

Stewart


----------



## freestyle_gus (Oct 17, 2010)

Julian Kampmann at poljot24 has them (and lots of others) he is bit pricier though, but I hear his service is very good, other might be able to verify?


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

europa said:


> Thanks for the info guys.
> 
> So, are these 'ebay specials' only, or are there any recommended online shops that stock them?
> 
> Stewart


Prolly Ebay specials end of line stuff, still a great watch, great quality, price retail is about $500 i think.......... read the guide I previously posted, there is everything you need to know, check out the links of the left, there is a guide where to buy etc

here is Volmax site for Aviator in English

http://www.aviatorwatch.ru/en/aviator/

BR MartinÂ

Here is a picture of my Poljot Buran 3133

[IMG alt="img00930201011041252.jpg"...us/img251/8935/img00930201011041252.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

europa said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I literally know nothing about Russian watches, I'm a Heuer man through and through... but this caught my eye...
> 
> ...


It's an excellent quality watch. Looks great and very legible in any light conditions.

But there are some details which might eventually annoy you if you owned this watch:

1. the date is angled in a way that is only easy to read if you wear the watch on your right wrist,

2. the chronograph minute counter is numbered in 2.5 minute increments,

3. the 24 hour subdial is numbered in 1.5 hour increments.


----------



## europa (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh yeah, well spotted Chascomm!

Yep, that would annoy me.

Stewart


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I missed this topic entirely :sadwalk:

Which watch is it anyway? I know it's a Volmax... :man_in_love:


----------

